# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] καπασιτομετρο - πηνιομετρο & τροφοδοτικο παγκου 1,5v - 20v 2A

## Makissat

IMAG0099.jpgIMAG0101.jpg
ελαχιστα χρησιμοποιημενα τιμη 70 ευρο και τα 2

----------

